# digiKam



## Vamp898 (Jan 31, 2012)

Is anyone here using digiKam?

Im using digiKam since years and i didnt found any better software until now. In first line its for photo editing but it can also convert RAW Images applying everything what is needes for converting RAW.

Especially when you Convert RAW digiKam shows one of his strengths with very good tools for everything you need on a RAW.

Also it can use KIPI-Plugins and other applications for example hugin to create HDR Images and panoramas.

Its incredible fast, easy to use, _very_ powerfull and free/opensource

http://digikam.org/

It also can handle some fancy stuff like corrections for chromatic aberration, lense distortion and so on


----------



## Vamp898 (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome, another one using digiKam xD i use it with KDE 4.8 (on Archlinux) and i enjoy everytime i download my SD Card using it =)


----------



## nitelife2 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am using digikam on my KDE/fedora pc. Great piece of soft


----------



## elflord (Jan 31, 2012)

Vamp898 said:


> Is anyone here using digiKam?
> 
> Im using digiKam since years and i didnt found any better software until now. In first line its for photo editing but it can also convert RAW Images applying everything what is needes for converting RAW.
> 
> ...



I'm using it as it seems to be the only package available that provides a usable thumbnail browser for my raw files. I import into digikam then I usually use ufraw for my raw conversions.


----------

